# which bow ???



## fulldraw2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cant guide you one way or the other ,but would like to here your comparison of the 6.5and 7 reezons


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

have you looked at that new mission archer bow???? how about the bear truth 2 ???? i would say try a pse bowmadness but it sounds like you want a really smooth draw,and the bowmadness though smooth is not what i think your looking for....i tell you though,with todays new bows like they are your hurting yourself by saying you only want a single cam bow....try a few of the new hybrids before you make up your mind.....lots of good things said about the hoyt alpha max 32......keep looking and you'll find the rite one for ya....just my 2 copper


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

I shot the 7.0 in mid january, at that time the shop owner said he didnt want me to even try the 6.5, I did any way, it felt like someone hit the bow at release. I went back in mid march to show him a 168 4/8" elk shed I found(thats 337" without spread). Any way thats when I shot the Monster, the PSE, and the improved 6.5, it felt just like the 7.0,as far as I remember. To long in between to really compare them.


----------



## ISO12ring (Mar 27, 2009)

I know you said no hoyts but I shot a 35 alphamax on Friday after shooting a Reezen and an S2. By far the smoothest bow I have ever shot. I never cared much for Hoyts either, but I have found true love...


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Alot of great bows this year. I never enjoyed the Hoyt bows either, BUT the new AM bows are the BEST hunting bow Hoyt has ever produced. I almost bought one. It came down to the DXT and AM32. I like the single cam better, just personal taste.

I am waiting to shoot the Bowtech Air Raid. I want to shoot it against the ELite 2 cam bows. From the archery shop guys who got to shoot the Air Raid at the ATA, it sounds like the AIr Raid is one sweet bow. I will wait and shoot it myself.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I too was spoiled with an older Mathews bow and wasn't in a hurry to replace it. Though I bought a new 08' Ross Cardiac this year my Q2 will remain as my backup. As for a new single cam with a 24" draw you're looking at a reletively small sample group, these are what come to mind:

Mathews DXT
Mathews Hyperlite
Martin Leopard
Parker Wildfire
Bear Truth 2
Bear Done Deal
Diamond Rock


----------

